# Backflow preventer



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just installed a watts SD3 dual check valve for a coffee maker and it won't stop dripping out of the 1/4" vent outlet. When this happeneds it's an indication the SD3 needs to be replaced. This one is brand new. Any thoughts or did I just get a bad one


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Did a good search, never seen this brand but I've used similar. Usually when water drips out it means it's working. But all the time? Looks like you might have a dud.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Shouldn't be leaking.

Did you run the line clear before installing?

Did you install a strainer upstream?

Either way, it needs to be replaced.


----------



## B.P. repairer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Hey*

That is usually crap in #1 check .


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

B.P. repairer said:


> That is usually crap in #1 check .


Maybe Pipe dope got in there?


----------



## PLUMBERICK (Feb 13, 2012)

not sure about a SD3 but on some others I have had to install a soft seated check valve upstream of the device and downstream of the strainer to correct the water pressure fluctuations


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Just installed a watts SD3 dual check valve for a coffee maker and it won't stop dripping out of the 1/4" vent outlet. When this happeneds it's an indication the SD3 needs to be replaced. This one is brand new. Any thoughts or did I just get a bad one


have you had it inspected? in texas you must have a backflow specialist test upon install . he will fix for you. i install alot and alot rpz drip when i install. specialist will clean out and certify .


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats not even a real backflow device , if it can't be tested its not any good . That particular device can't be tested while installed. 99% of the time it is trash in the line.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Schmutz in the seat.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Schmutz in the seat.


I think that's being covered in another thread, " When Ya Gotta Go ".:laughing: Sorry, I couldn't let such a softball go.:thumbup:


----------

